
Knitting machines power up with computer-generated patterns for 3D shapes - portofcall
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/31/knitting-machines-power-up-with-computer-generated-patterns-for-3d-shapes/
======
samstave
I would love one of these in my house simply as a sock-printer. Nothing feels
better than putting on a brand new pair of socks. I would love to have it set
like a coffee machine where it will auto print out a new pair of socks when I
get up and have a heat lamp shining on it so you pull off a warm, new pair and
put them on in the morning.

------
shagie
Previously (and a link to the actual publications)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16536153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16536153)

